
Andreessen Horowitz Invests $80 Million in Twitter - atularora
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110209/exclusive-andreessen-horowitz-invests-80-million-in-twitter/
======
swombat
Worth noting that Twitter isn't seeing any of that $80m, since it's on the
secondary market (i.e. shares that have already been issued and paid for).

~~~
zck
Yeah, they're investing in Twitter _stock_ , not Twitter itself.

------
marcamillion
> While an IPO is a possibility, so is an acquisition. Several months ago,
> while it was doing its funding round, Twitter had incoming interest from
> Facebook, which lobbed in a $5 billion soft offer, as well from Google.

Wait...what? FB offered $5B to buy Twitter? WTF! I guess that Goldman deal has
gone to Zuck's head. That seems a bit crazy to me.

With FB revenues of just $1.2B - $2B, that offer was the equivalent of 2X - 3X
revenues. I know that it was probably a stock and cash deal - but still.
That's ridiculous, when you compare it to what FB is making. Sounds a bit
exuberant if you asked me.

------
jayzee
I read that more and more VCs want the cachet of having invested in hot stocks
like twitter, fb so that they can tell future investors about their portfolio
and go raise the next round.

Not that there is anything wrong with that but we need to be more careful with
the term 'invested in.'

 _Primary Investment_ versus just plain _Investment_ say when you and I buy GE
on Ameritrade?

